# Sticky  Samsung Microwave Recall



## TurkeyBranch

OK, I am sure the older ones know of this, but there is a lot of us newbies buying used units that don't, so I hope it is OK to post this.
I don't have my microwave manual so I went online to try and download it ( my front panel won't work, nothing, nada, zip).
I came across this link in google that said there was a recall on the Samsung Microwave used in RV's. Seems it can catch fire or something.







My unit happens to be on the list. I called and they are setting me up for a repair/replacement whichever they decide is best.

It is for older units, I think 2000 to 2004/2005

Anyway, here is the link to check your Model number by. Samsung Microwave Recall

Hope this helps someone


----------



## CamperAndy

Not too many Outbacks would have them but we can pin this and see if it effects anyone.


----------



## glennj3

I will look at mine, it has electrical problems, light comes on but the wave does not work, the light stays on when I close the door. I unplug it when not being used to be safe. The web shared does not open.
Thanks for posting this!


----------

